# Hello:) very new to breeding.



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I've bred dogs, which doesn't require the same punnent/ calculations as other animals. Snakes, rabbits(limited to lionheads) chickens and so on. So I figured, hey I'll take the mice thing for a go.

First off I'd like to say don't worry they're not snake food lol!

Secondly, I own a chocolate female. A pied black male, albino female and male.

So I'm going to breed the albino male with the chocolate female, then breed an offspring back to the chocolate. So the results should be 25 albino 50albinochocolate. 25chocolate. Correct?

Also, I've had a problem with mommas sitting on their bubs in the past. Thanks all I hope to be breeding fox patterned mice soon!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you.



Meese said:


> First off I'd like to say don't worry they're not snake food lol!


Just to clarify, we are a breeder friendly forum and that includes those who breed for snake food


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As to your punnet results, you can't really know the genotype of a pew unless you have the records of its ancestry. Because c/c hides everything else, your chocolate/albino breeding could turn up a variety of things.


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

Well the pew is from petco-.- I can't help myself I feel bad for them sometimes. but I'm 99% sure that it'll be 100%pew from petco.

The chocolate is from a breeder but she was a present, I'm not sure what her parents are.

So I guess your right!  lots of possibilities


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What do you mean by "100%pew"?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

PEW just covers up everything else that a mouse carries. Once you breed it to something other then PEW, you will be able to see that in the offspring. Chocolate and PEW are located in different areas and have really nothing to do with each other (besides PEW hiding everything else). You're crossing could result in almost ANYTHING because you don't know what the PEW mouse is hiding. You could end up with a butt ton of agouti mice even. :lol: Breeding the nicest of the offspring back to the chocolate parent will get you more chocolates though.

Check out the genetic colors and codes here:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=52

Also finnmouse for a break down of how to apply the codes:
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/index.html


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Mouse genetics are really nothing like reptile genetics saddly. They are wayyy more complicated.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome 

And no kidding.
It's simple enough once you get the hang of it.
I actually think dog genetics are quite similar, if not as varied.

The albino mice you have aren't actually albino even though they look like it.
That confused me at first. The gene that does that sort of acts like paint.
If you can imagine...Taking any mouse you might find and dipping it in white paint.
You can't really tell what's under that white paint if you can't wash it off.


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Mouse genetics are really nothing like reptile genetics saddly. They are wayyy more complicated.


haha noooo!

yea reptiles are very simple im still extremely confused about genetics right now -.-


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome. :mrgreen:


----------

